# AMERICAN PICKERS



## glass man (May 1, 2014)

I kinda like shows like AMERICAN PICKERS in spite of the idiots that are on them..just like to see the items they come up with. It drives me crazy though when they run a goo goo eyed right past a row of what looks like old bottles  to grab a crappy old tin sign or old rusty any thing ...geez they seem like magnets some time for rusty metal..wish  old bottles would be looked at..at least a camera shot of them for a minute or two...when I spy bottles on these shows I usually yell at the T.V...so far that hasn't worked.[8D]  JAMIE


----------



## fer_de_lance (May 1, 2014)

I like seeing the good antique stuff also but just like Pawn Stars it's the same old routine every show, oh that's to high we gotta have some meat left on the bone and so I will berate and belittle you until I get my price and I'll sell it at five times your original asking price. I would prefer a show that would concentrate more on the historic aspects and reward the owner for preserving them. I guess that wouldn't appeal to our drama fixated society. Frank and Mike aren't quite as bad as Rick, that little laugh of his and you know what's coming next.
                                 Tim


----------



## Oldmill (May 1, 2014)

I agree there has been many times I 've seen some bottles on that show that I wish they would have checked them out but I think they just don't have a clue about them.  I'm sure they have past or over looked some mega scores of bottle's over the years.


----------



## 2find4me (May 1, 2014)

I saw an episode when they bought a load of 20+ embossed Western Stoneware Jugs,  for only about $200 for the whole lot.


----------



## sandchip (May 2, 2014)

Oh, nevermind the half-gallon Wynkoop's, I think I see a dry-rotted sparkplug wire off a 1915 Indian!


----------



## joesmarbles (May 3, 2014)

It's All Theater, meant to entertain not to be truthful or real. Bread and Circuses you know! A distraction from the real events shaping your future and the future of your children and grandchildren. You can have all the porn you want, all the drugs you want, all the booze you want, just don't pay any attention to us, signed: the bastards in charge!.....Joe McDonough


----------



## glass man (May 5, 2014)

I have even noticed in some episodes where they are picking it will be summer or winter...but then when it shows them talking outside some times it will be reversed..geez I guess at times they don't add that part for months... YEP RICK'S little smart butt laugh drives me crazy too..wish some times they would show a piece they have bought and see the price sticker they have put on it..but then it seems some people ever understand they will never get top price for their  item at a PAWN SHOP!! My theory is since they are in VEGAS..many just want gambling money... SHARON I saw the one of PICKERS where they bought the stone ware..man they got a great deal!!DANG Wish I had that rare hard to find piece of rust they crave!!JAMIE


----------



## dygger60 (May 13, 2014)

LOL....good show....entertaining for sure...but as with almost everyone, I like when they walk past a showcase full of bottles and jars and pick up a rust ole oil can.......the wife gets a kick out of it.     David


----------



## DeepDown (May 26, 2014)

I used to like those shows for the items.  You all ways tell they was fake, set up.. And then with AE admitting they was staged (during the fight with hester on storage wars). It just made it more clear most of it staged. All those people just actors.. I seen American pickers, the restoring guy's show (can't think of name at moment), and shipping wars... all 3 went to same house for different items, on each of their shows.. The one with the train in the yard.. Talk about set up.. I have more fun going to the flea market, auctions, etc.... and seeing the real old items people found and the crazy people buying and selling them..lol  They usually a little more real..lol


----------



## reach44 (May 29, 2014)

Who wants to have a real antiques show with me?  haha


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 1, 2014)

it all bullshit.


----------



## glass man (Jun 2, 2014)

On PAWN STARS [does any one remember when they came on here before the show started and tried to get  free promotional time?We gave em' a tough time...cause no one likes SPAM...before it was over we had renamed the show "PORN STARS"[8D]..AH GOOD TIMES!!] ANY HOO as I was saying ..they have their EXPERTS come in from time to time to help them with items they are not sure about...I wonder do the experts get paid?...Free air time for them? I find them interesting and ,though I don't always agree with them,they seem to know..stuff!![] JAMIE


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 18, 2014)

My parent loves those shows. I stopped watching T.V.. But I always wondered: Do they ever stop to look at a bottle or oil lamp? Signs and cycles are interesting, yes; but seriously?


----------



## glass man (Jun 19, 2014)

I started collecting bottles in 1974 and going to yard sales..flea markets..etc. . ..in all that time I have found many good items and bargains...but never week after week!! Plus never any thing that would make me lots of money!! Have ya'll? I mean the  average of that luck just ain't there...wish it was!! If it was ...I would be rich now and you would be watching me on t.v. getting great deals week after week!! JAMIE


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 19, 2014)

Only gold mine I know of for bottles is the closest lake to me. Last year almost every week I pulled out a keeper. But, by late last year it dwindled to nothing special. Even now I haven't found anything special yet. Seems the lake played out. Heh. In yard sales, the best I've found are early 1900s unembossed medicine bottles, but who sells their good stuff in a yard sale? Most of what I find goes into a bottle garden I just added to today. Other stuff heads to the shed. The best to my room. Never been to a flea market. I myself don't actually believe in luck. I believe in blessings and curses, but I wish you all the best of 'luck' meaning I hope God blesses you (Some people somehow get offended by that) so it means that, and it means "I hope your next hunt finds you in a gold mine, but it's not luck. Just chance. Whatever the past preserved." But! good luck to ya' all! The Pickers are professional solicitors. They don't sell you things, but come to your door knocking to buy stuff. And hand you a list of items they buy, which are items they sell and in reverse therefore are trying to sell you. Pawn Stars is one of thee most famous pawn shops around, and so people take their stuff there--especially if they think it's good-- and try and get a good buck out of it. It's not luck, it's all about how willing they are, publicity, and knowledge that gain them good items. Yard 'Sailors' just hope. Pickers poke. Pawn Stars steal (Figuratively) and the rest of us just do our thing. Be it hunt, yard 'sail', amateur picking--either hoping to check out their pole-building or search their woods--, and what not. Oh, forgot about antiquers.


----------

